
Kombucha - searchableguy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombucha
======
vmception
I was on this wiki page just yesterday! Shocked to see it here and with no
associated commentary. Strange.

I had solidified a date by telling her to bring kombucha, which to her was
“oddly specific” but she had some, haha. Know the audience (and the
competition).

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
Is too boring, old fashioned, and such. Should have used and/or combined with
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adaptogen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adaptogen)
which brings its own problems with it, as explained there. The same could be
said for
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kefir](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kefir),
but OMG lactose, and non-vegan!1!!

